# GBATemp Traffic



## cheesyPOOF5 (Nov 26, 2007)

HrrmHrmmHrmmm...
Here

GBATemp is booming


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 26, 2007)

Quick! RSA ESA is on our trail. It's time to shut down.


----------



## Takrin (Nov 26, 2007)

statistics dont lie, wheres the porn, i know you guys are hiding it from me now that i see the traffic

*Edit*
maybe it just says only 0.2 people visit gbatemp per day? i say its time we start posting girls in bikini all over and do some wet t-shirt video podcast!,  girls in bikini playing wii!!! wait i need to get this idea and turn it into a porn site, call it nakedwii.com or wiirnude.com


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2007)

uh, what's this graph supposed to mean ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Isn't alexa this famous spyware everyone has?

hmm after further research: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexa_Internet


----------



## Railgun (Nov 26, 2007)

i hate spyware^^

but i dont get the point of this graph. 0.2 GB Traffic?


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 26, 2007)

Just checked, GBAtemp is ranked 11485...that's crazy!


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 26, 2007)

whats number one?
let me guess... google?
EDIT: just saw it.  google is number 2. so what's number one?
EDIT (again): yahoo is number one


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 27, 2007)

Wtf, yahoo is arse.
Did you check it on alexa iffy?


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Wtf, yahoo is arse.
> Did you check it on alexa iffy?


yep.
and youtube is 3rd


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 27, 2007)

AFAIK Alexa only records those people who use their toolbar.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Wtf, yahoo is arse.


i dont know about that. i know a lot of people in japan use it, more than google


----------

